# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال لابن عدي  الجرجاني

## المجلس العلمي

اكامل في ضعفاء الرجال لابن عدي الجرجاني 
ثلاثة اجزاء مخطوطة 

الجزء الأول
http://www.alukah.net/Manu/Download.aspx?id=132

الجزء الثاني
http://www.alukah.net/Manu/Download.aspx?id=133

الجزء الثالث
http://www.alukah.net/Manu/Download.aspx?id=134

----------


## طلب العلم فريضة

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ..

كنت  منذ فترة أبحث عن نسخه مصورة اكتاب الكامل ..أفلا أجد لديك نسخه مطبوعه ؟؟؟ لاني احتاج الى تخريج بعض الاحاديث؟؟

وفقك الله

----------


## المجلس العلمي

نعم موجود نسخه مطبوعه والاخوه في قسم الكتب سوف يقومون بصويره ورفعه للمجلس بصيغة pdf بأذن الله تعالى عن قريب

----------


## طلب العلم فريضة

مشكور يا اخي لا تعلم كم أفرحتني فانا بحاجه ماسه له خلال هذه الفترة القريبه ..أنا في الانتظار

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

هل أجد الكتاب الآن بصيغة pdf؟
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## شتا العربي

> هل أجد الكتاب الآن بصيغة pdf؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرًا


يوجد في المكتبة الوقفية

http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=17&book=1433

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أحمد القيسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، الإخوة الأفاضل أرجوا الإفادة حول الرسائل العلمية في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود، والتي اشتملت على تحقيق ودراسة الكامل لابن عدي ، هل طبعت أم بقيت حبيسة كغيرها من المشاريع الهائلة التي لم تر النور بعد....

----------


## أحمد القيسي

اللهم ارزقنا بمن يرد علينا ولا يهمشنا،اين طلبة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود عن الإجابة,,,

----------


## أحمد القيسي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أحمد القيسي

هل من صدقة جارية يا أهل الرياض الأفاضل في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ،،، أين أنتم يا طلبة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود عن نشر العلم والخير نريد فقط ملخص الرسائل العلمية في تحقيق كتاب الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال لابن عدي 
 فقط،،،

----------


## أحمد القيسي

??????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

